# Cheap Holsters Versus Expensive Holsters - Is There A Big Difference?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes there is a difference, and you find out at the worst times.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

For me, it's not a question of a cheap holster or an expensive holster.

It's whether or not the holster works for what you want.

I have a High Noon holster that sells for over $125. Nicely made, but uncomfortable to wear and prints easily due to its size and stiffness. It lives attached to the bed where it holds my 75b nightly. That was an expensive holster that reminds me that expensive doesn't mean better.

I have a Don Hume JITs and Galco Yaquis that were no more than $40. They go everywhere I do, hold my 75b tight enough, can wear them all day, and easy to conceal. 

It's also the reason I don't like Kydex. Too much money, too bulky, too trendy, and very uncomfortably stiff and gouges me at every turn.

Most people go through a lot of carry holsters before deciding on what works for them. Rather than spend big bucks on what someone thinks you should use, spend a small amount on what you think you'll use. If you want you can always spend more later. After all, these are concealment holsters. 

The only time to show off is at a Texas BBQ where you openly wear your cowboy belt, fancy tooled holster, pointy-toed boots, and a giant Stetson that makes you look ridiculous.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You also have to consider your life style. How active you are. My lifestyle requires retention style holster to make sure the pistol stays in place at all times. less active lifestyles don't.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> You also have to consider your life style. How active you are. My lifestyle requires retention style holster to make sure the pistol stays in place at all times. less active lifestyles don't.


I agree completely. When I'm out in the woods banging about I want a holster that's a full sheath, closed bottom, with a strap.

Perhaps rather than 'Cheap vs. Expensive" it would have been better to title it "Effective vs. Ineffective" as that is really the goal - to get an effective holster that suits different carrying conditions. Cost is secondary to utility.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I've had cheap(VersaCarry) and I have expensive(Tucker Gun Leather) and there is a huge difference.

VersaCarry holsters are made from the cheapest Chinese leather available. I got one and never even tried it. I gave it to my Pitts for a chew toy. They never touched it. Makes one wonder?!? I would consider Uncle Mike's a step up from VersaCarry.

I recently bought a Tucker Gun Leather DC4 hybrid chest holster and wow! The fit and finish are a step beyond. We are talking heirloom quality or near to it. There is no way to compare VersaCarry to TGL.

In the middle of the previous 2 is Lobo Gun Leather. I have a holster and belt from the time before Mr. Cory sold the rights to the name. That was over 10 years ago and still wear the belt on a regular basis and it shows no wear whatsoever.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not every cheap holster is bad... My favorite holster I own is the polymer Galco Matrix M7X. It was very inexpensive. Sometimes I do wish it had a sweat shield. But, I have bought SO, SO many holsters over the years - some for pretty good amounts of money. And, many I had to resell because I found that they sometimes angle the grip out too much - printing horribly... And, it can be model specific - where 1 of their holsters is great, but the same holster made for a different gun is not.

Currently, I also have a SI joint and hip issue. I need the smallest holster possible - as a larger piece of kydex or leather makes the muscle on my side hurt. Now, I have two Versa carry holsters, and they are essentially leather versions of that polymer Matrix holster. Yea, it doesn't have the pretty boning, and the stitching is not as good. But the two I have work fine. And, I like that they actually fit multiple guns... They are similar to a yaqui slide type of holster, just the belt loops are a little further apart. 

Tastes and needs change over time. I didn't buy these holsters because they are cheap - I can buy any holster I want. But, they work fantastic to me. And, I've spent time looking at holsters on very well known brands. No one else makes a holster in the style I need. THAT's how I went with Versa Carry... It was essentially a leather version of my Galco Matrix, and it had a sweat shield. I would have probably bought elsewhere if I could have found something similar at another place.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As far as kydex vs leather. Leather tends to wear the entire gun over time. Kydex typically wears 4 or 5 specific points, but then leaves the rest of the gun alone.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

STEP #1 - Get a GREAT GUN BELT. Can not stress enough to not skip this step! Personally have used BIANCHI my entire adult life. Am still wearing my first right now. Not so attractive now. Stretched and also stained from soaking rains and sweat. Around house and property i often carry S&W 686 + Deluxe 3''. Relatively heavy handgun and not small. Carry it in a great 1791 holster. This holster is so well designed that the 686 disapears for me. I am often checking that it is still there. The holster tucks the 686 close to my body. In truck i still have easy access even with seatbelt on. It's QUALITY more than price. I prefer leather and LINED Leather if a BLUED gun to protect the finish. QUALITY will assure best grade of leather (or horsehide). The molding to fit firearm, treatment of edges and stitching are all good tells of quality. Finding the right form for your application can be a daunting task. Remember the warning of marketing: SOME LURES ARE DESIGNED TO CATCH FISH. OTHERS ARE DESIGNED TO CATCH FISHERMEN.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

This is just a stock photo but I paid $40 for this Barsony holster on Amazon for my Beretta 21a. I don't have a concealed carry permit and once in a while I carry it when I'm hiking. I like the snap so I don't lose it if I trip or fall, which does happen here in the Rockies. It's a clean design, and the workmanship and leather are high quality. They'll make it to fit pretty much whatever pistol you want to use with it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Leather vs. Kydex for me. Back in 2004 my house was flooded 3 time in 3 weeks Sept. that year. I lost about $1,000.00 worth of leather holster due to the flooding, never could get them clean enough to not start getting mold with in a week of cleaning. The few nylon like my M-84 and Ranger belt were ruined also. I now have 3 leather holsters, 2 are custom made BBQ holsters Yes I wear a Stetson but not a xxx Stetson, and a model 3 shoulder holster. Just my reasoning for choices.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

rustyaa55 said:


> STEP #1 - Get a GREAT GUN BELT. Can not stress enough to not skip this step!


You are absolutely right! Without a solid belt, the best holster in the world won't work as it should. I consider the belt the foundation around which you build a holster that works for you.

I have used four belts for about 20 years. Wilderness Instructors in black and khaki, and Beltman 1.25 inches in black and brown with stiffeners for dress up. Regular belts bend, sag, wear out, and you'll find yourself tugging, tightening, and rearranging your holster constantly.

Spend your money first on quality belts. Then get a holster.

I confess that I hadn't even thought about the belt as mine are so natural and well-constructed that I forget about them. If it was a regular belt, I'd remember it every day and cuss.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Lewguitar said:


> This is just a stock photo but I paid $40 for this Barsony holster on Amazon for my Beretta 21a. I don't have a concealed carry permit and once in a while I carry it when I'm hiking. I like the snap so I don't lose it if I trip or fall, which does happen here in the Rockies. It's a clean design, and the workmanship and leather are high quality. They'll make it to fit pretty much whatever pistol you want to use with it.
> View attachment 23084


^ _That _is not a fitted holster. 









^ _This _is a fitted holster made _specifically _ for a Glock 19. 

I don't think "Cheap" versus "Expensive" are good criteria because they're so relative. Galco is _cheaper_ than Kramer but it's _much more expensive_ than Uncle Mike's. 

Several years ago I asked a friend of mine who was retired cop and who carried every day to recommend a _quality_ holster to me. He suggested Kramer Leather without hesitation. He also happened to be wearing a Kramer Leather holster at the time so I got a chance to get a good look at what he was recommending and I bought one.

I know that there are holster makers out there whose quality is equal to or maybe even better than Kramer but I was satisfied with the product that I got and I decided didn't instead of taking a chance on a different manufacturer all of my carry guns were riding in Kramer. 

I have Kramer leather holsters and I have Galco holsters and I have a DeSantis Inside heat that I use as a pocket holster. 

I even have an Uncle Mike's pocket holster that I used to carry my glock 43 inside my fanny pack at the gym.

It's been my experience that sheep holsters _that get used_ wear out quicker. They lose retention quicker, they become unsafe quicker.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> ^ _That _is not a fitted holster.
> 
> View attachment 23085
> 
> ...


Didn't see anything in the opening post about a fitted holster being a requirement to comment. But I did have to wait for it to be made for my Beretta and it fits perfectly.

CRC4 got it right: 
"For me, it's not a question of a cheap holster or an expensive holster.

It's whether or not the holster works for what you want."


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Lewguitar said:


> But I did have to wait for it to be made for my Beretta and it fits perfectly.


If it "fits perfectly" why does it need a retention strap? 

I can take my Kramer with the Glock in it, turn it upside down and shake it and the gun won't come out.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I will say that I think you can make a quality holster out of Kydex _less expensively_ than you can make one out of leather. 

This is a Safariland 578



I carried it at work because I was required to have a retention holster



It cost $51 plus whatever shipping was. Now that I'm retired this is what I carry my gun in when I go hiking. That is the one place that I will say that Kydex shines over leather. When I started going hiking I used my creamer leather holsters and I sweated and the dye bled out of them and left some very suggestive brown stains down the back of my shorts. 

I don't have that problem with the SafariLand


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> If it "fits perfectly" why does it need a retention strap?
> 
> I can take my Kramer with the Glock in it, turn it upside down and shake it and the gun won't come out.


Cool. I'm not into that "RoboCop" look though. 😂


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cypher said:


> If it "fits perfectly" why does it need a retention strap?
> 
> I can take my Kramer with the Glock in it, turn it upside down and shake it and the gun won't come out.


Tons of holster do have a thumb strap for extra retention. But a good thumbstrap has the break over the back of the gun. It doesn't slow you down on the draw.

Most 1911s are that way.

The Galco FLETCH is that type of holster. Great holster.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

No retention strap on Tommy Lee's or his deputy's holster. But that IS the look I like.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is a movie not real world, anything can be made to look likes in a movie


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Lewguitar said:


> Cool. I'm not into that "RoboCop" look though.


What does that even mean?


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> What does that even mean?


Means it's cool with me if you like it but I don't.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Lewguitar said:


> Means it's cool with me if you like it but I don't.


If I like what?



Are you taking about this? Did you read the part of my post that said I was _required_ to use a retention holster?

I won't say I don't car about looks but it's very far down on the list.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Cypher said:


> If I like what?


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Never mind


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah ... there is a difference ! You don't want cheap ... they aren't worth it and end up costing you money .
If you are watching your budget Bianchi still makes a good holster (leather) for the money you spend . 3 years ago bought a new tan leather belt holster for Ruger Blackhawk ... 1L- Lawman , on sale for $60 then ... now they run $85 ... but that's still not bad ... I'm 100% satisfied with materials and workmanship ...worth every penny !
Gary


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought custom holsters for my carry guns, a CZ P-01, a CZ 75b, and a CZ 97b. They weren't terribly expensive and the one for the P01 is 20 years old and still like new. On the other hand my woods hiking holsters are inexpensive nylon Wal Mart specials. One thing about nylon, it' is easy on the gun finish. I have been looking for a nylon one for my CZ TS2, but no luck yet. If anyone knows of one I would greatly appreciate it if you let me know/.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tangof check Uncle Mike's web page they should have one there that would fit. There are model but size mostly barrel lengrh


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> I bought custom holsters for my carry guns, a CZ P-01, a CZ 75b, and a CZ 97b. They weren't terribly expensive and the one for the P01 is 20 years old and still like new. On the other hand my woods hiking holsters are inexpensive nylon Wal Mart specials. One thing about nylon, it' is easy on the gun finish. I have been looking for a nylon one for my CZ TS2, but no luck yet. If anyone knows of one I would greatly appreciate it if you let me know/.


I have an
ambidextrous nylon holster tossed in when I bought a used FEG High-Power clone about 20 years ago. It's handy, completely covers the trigger, is well-padded inside and constructed with a strapped-in magazine pouch on the front, and would do for a variety of handguns.

The metal clip goes to either side, belt loops are solid, and it makes for a dandy holster when you are bucking brambles and locust thorns in the woods. Comfortable and suitable for daily carry when you're not in the woods.

I looked for a brand but didn't find one. You might try Ebay.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Barsony makes some very good quality holsters for a good price. A company called Tagua does the same thing. They are not hand fitted or boned, but most are fitted for a specific model. 

I would be fine with carrying a Beretta 21 in the holster you have in the areas where you carry it. My drawback with Barsony is they don't conceal well, and I carry in an urban environment. 

A big problem with gun people is intolerance and inability to relate to the needs of others. Someone securing an armored vehicle in Chicago has different needs than a private citizen in Blackwell, OK.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Tell me you know absolutely _nothing_ about quality holsters. 



Without actually saying you know _nothing_ abouts quality holsters


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Looking at getting either a Bianchi or Craft holster shoulder style


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Gary1952 said:


> Looking at getting either a Bianchi or Craft holster shoulder style


The thing I warn people about shoulder holsters is most of them can be uncomfortable if not made properly as they will grip you under the armpits, tug at your neck, and if not strapped to your waist will swing and sway. You'll also be adjusting it every few minutes like a speedo up your bum.

Shoulder holsters look good in theory, but are the most discarded holster after someone tries wearing one for a while. Fit and comfort are everything if you plan to wear them more than an hour and are willing to endure the last 45 minutes of hell.

I like a shoulder holster and have worn them for decades, but they aren't for everyone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Bianchi model 3 is the shoulder holster I use when I need to carry that way.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> The thing I warn people about shoulder holsters is most of them can be uncomfortable if not made properly as they will grip you under the armpits, tug at your neck, and if not strapped to your waist will swing and sway. You'll also be adjusting it every few minutes like a speedo up your bum.
> 
> Shoulder holsters look good in theory, but are the most discarded holster after someone tries wearing one for a while. Fit and comfort are everything if you plan to wear them more than an hour and are willing to endure the last 45 minutes of hell.
> 
> I like a shoulder holster and have worn them for decades, but they aren't for everyone.


OUCH! Now that's an ugly picture won't soon get out of my head. But can't say you didn't warn them. TOTALLY AGREE. Have proof in the large number of nice/expensive ones i have bought used for a song.


----------

